# shrimp & Cichlids



## squirrel502 (Apr 3, 2011)

So today I was getting ready to cook up some shrimp for dinner, and I opted to take 1 and toss it in my cichlid tank "have 2 blue lobsters in there". Anyway, I was kinda hoping that the lobsters would find the thing as a nice treat, but I was suprised that the cichlids swarmed the shrimp and instituted a feeding frenzy on the thing.

So yah, clearly not an every day thing, but is there a risk with providing a single uncooked shrimp to the eco-system? any worry about disease/death?


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Should be ok... Make sure it's washed and your good to go. 
That's actually what myself and alot of other folks use. I also use langastino, crawfish, squid chunks, and any non oily low fat fish.
What kind of cichlids do you have? 

Don't forget to vote for tank of the month


----------



## squirrel502 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

Right now I have:

2x Demasoni
2x Electric Yellow
3x Yellow Fin
3x Polit
2x Cobalt Blue Zebra
1x Synodontis Petricola
1x Golden Chinese Algae Eater
2x Blue Lobster

http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/9059/1o1x.mp4


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Hmm... never would've thought the blue's would be ok in there. Have they been in there a while? I may have to try it out.


----------

